# Early pregnancy signs? Worried..



## eager.4.U

Hi I'm Lianne, 19 years old, and I've been having things happen to me which are very unusual and was wondering if they were early pregnancy signs... I am a little worried since a month and a half ago I was kinda WTTC, but didnt want it right away...

Anyway.. So I've been on the pill for under 4 years, and last month I really messed up on 4 pills, me and my boyfriend still really dont know how I forgot 4 days of pills (?!:wacko::dohh:), and had a really light period 2 days early then when I usually start, which is most likely because of the 4 missed pills. But it was a really light period compared to usual and only last 2 days..

So now this month, it is now a week and a half before my period, but I have had itchy breast and nipples for 2 weeks now, which I've never had? And it gets really itchy on the side of my breast sorry if its TMI... I've also had alot of nausea last week, which my mom was concerned about, but never had fever or anything.. Just didnt feel hungry, and almost wanted to vomit. This week I've only had nausea a few times for a less amount of time. But this week its more big cramping, especially today!! I also on monday and tuesday I was super tired, almost about to fall asleep on a car ride with my mom, which I never feel that tired during the day, for I am a big day person. My mom was also concerned about that... For two weeks I also craved pineapple and really salty foods.. like canned soup and old cheeses! Anyway, I still have the itchy boobs, sooo annoying! Oh another thing I had\have (sorry if its TMI) is a harder time pooing. It sometimes really hurts.. 

Anyway, I'm super worried... what do u guys think? :wacko:
I dont know if I'm overreacting, I probably am, but I never really paid much attention to all these things, though I did find the itchy breast pretty odd, but my mom kinda shocked me when she asked me if I might be pregnant.. I obviously said no I'm not and not to worry at all, but now I myself am worrying!... oh boy lol

So what do u ladies think?


----------



## Bean66

The only way to know is to test.

Hope you get the result you're after.


----------



## taylorxx

Have you taken a test? If you are already having symptoms like that you'd most likely get a bfp. I didn't have many symptoms until like 5 weeks, and I got my bfp 3w4d


----------



## Bats11

You may be pregnant, but I really hope your not as you said yourself your not ready.

GoodLuck x


----------



## eager.4.U

Yea I guess we'll see... ! Today my boobs are itching less but still have cramping and now lower back pain. Maybe its just my mind playing triicks on me! 

11 days to go till AF comes along, it will explain everything! 

I was wondering tho, do u still miss ur period even if ur on the pill?


----------



## NuKe

you need to test! it's the only way to know for sure. Sometimes you can miss your period while on the pill, I was on it for a couple of years straight and didn't get a single period. Some people get lighter periods on it, some have 100% normal ones. Everyone's different!


----------



## kaylajade.x

it could just be PMT/PMS. i would say do a test when your periods due. that way you'd have a more accurate result :)
all the best 
xx


----------



## eager.4.U

Lower back pain is very prominant today!! Still having constant mild cramping, especially on my left side. The lower back pain also feels like a cramping feeling. I can also feel it near my butox...

This never happens to me ever.. so its just od.. I also got two random lightening bolt feelings in my gums, but havnt gotten it again lol

EDIT: also been getting joint pains in my wrists and knees, which I have definitely NEVER gotten in the past... And also left hip pain..


----------



## taylorxx

eager.4.U said:


> Lower back pain is very prominant today!! Still having constant mild cramping, especially on my left side. The lower back pain also feels like a cramping feeling. I can also feel it near my butox...
> 
> This never happens to me ever.. so its just od.. I also got two random lightening bolt feelings in my gums, but havnt gotten it again lol
> 
> EDIT: also been getting joint pains in my wrists and knees, which I have definitely NEVER gotten in the past... And also left hip pain..


The joint pains are probably from a weather change coming or something. Have you tested? If you have all these symptoms surely it would show positive. I didn't really start to get symptoms until 5 weeks or so. I did have a few early ones though, but they weren't any different from AF symptoms x


----------



## Gajendra

eager.4.U said:


> Hi I'm Lianne, 19 years old, and I've been having things happen to me which are very unusual and was wondering if they were early pregnancy signs... I am a little worried since I kind of wanted to be pregnant a month ago, but then changed my mind pretty quickly realizing I wasn't ready...
> 
> Anyway.. So I've been on the pill for under 4 years, and last month I really messed up on 4 pills, me and my boyfriend still really dont know how I forgot 4 days of pills (?!:wacko::dohh:), and had a really light period 2 days early then when I usually start, which is most likely because of the 4 missed pills. But it was a really light period compared to usual and only last 2 days..
> 
> So now this month, it is now a week and a half before my period, but I have had itchy breast and nipples for 2 weeks now, which I've never had? And it gets really itchy on the side of my breast sorry if its TMI... I've also had alot of nausea last week, which my mom was concerned about, but never had fever or anything.. Just didnt feel hungry, and almost wanted to vomit. This week I've only had nausea a few times for a less amount of time. But this week its more big cramping, especially today!! I also on monday and tuesday I was super tired, almost about to fall asleep on a car ride with my mom, which I never feel that tired during the day, for I am a big day person. My mom was also concerned about that... For two weeks I also craved pineapple and really salty foods.. like canned soup and old cheeses! Anyway, I still have the itchy boobs, sooo annoying! Oh another thing I had\have (sorry if its TMI) is a harder time pooing. It sometimes really hurts..
> 
> Anyway, I'm super worried... what do u guys think? :wacko:
> I dont know if I'm overreacting, I probably am, but I never really paid much attention to all these things, though I did find the itchy breast pretty odd, but my mom kinda shocked me when she asked me if I might be pregnant.. I obviously said no I'm not and not to worry at all, but now I myself am worrying!... oh boy lol
> 
> So what do u ladies think? :(

Think it is no use to do a test, we may be sure, and then how to on how to deal with


----------



## eager.4.U

I haven't taken a test yet.. I might go buy one on sat, I think it would b a lil early to test.. But this morning I woke up, feelingg weird bowel movements (tmi) and went to the washroom, and I was constipated! I still am at the moment, nothing was able to comee out (sorryyy tmi) and I have never gotten constipated in my life... Like never. My back pain is either hurting me a lot or it tones down a bit.. But still always there. My body just feels different. I guess we'll find out saturday.


----------



## taylorxx

When is your period due?


----------



## eager.4.U

Hi taylor :flow: , my period is due next wednesday!

update: After being constipated, around 3-4 hours later I had diarhea.. ? Lower back pain, bum pain is still very present. I still get cramping, its always there for the most part but then will fade away for a few minutes. I get these weird twinges in my stomach also.. All weird things!


----------

